# Zaino expert needed on applying entire Zaino product line!



## cloudyday (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I recently bought a new black BMW. I am a total noob when it comes to Zaino products, I bought their entire-product line but not sure if this is how to use it. Can someone assist me if this is right?

1. Wash with Zaino car wash, dry it off
2. Apply Zaino AIO (All-In-One) with microfibre cloth, wait 15mins, dry it off with microfibre cloth
3. Immediately apply Z5-pro, wait 15mins, dry it off with cloth
4. Immediately apply Z2-pro, wait 15mins, dry it off with cloth (no ZFX required on any products because of just 1 coat?)
5. Immediately apply Z-6 Gloss Enhancer, wait 15mins, dry it off with cloth
6. Apply Zaino Clear Seal, leave to dry.

Does that sound right? Do I need to wait in between for any of those products to cure, I heard somewhere that I do not need to apply ZFX because I am only doing 1 coat per product?? I have the ZFX product but not sure if I will need it if I just use 1 coat per product?? :dunno:

Q1. When cleaning/applying stuff, do back and forth or up and down, never round and round motion?

Q2. Can I use the same towel to wipe off coats for each product, or should I use a different towel for every product, as I might contaminate each other?

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Are these not answered on the Zaino web site?


----------



## cloudyday (Jun 8, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> Are these not answered on the Zaino web site?


Not this part??
5. Immediately apply Z-6 Gloss Enhancer, wait 15mins, dry it off with cloth
6. Apply Zaino Clear Seal, leave to dry.

and also, I am not sure how long to wait per application, do I just wait 15 minutes for it to dry off, or do I need to wait longer or use the ZFX, etc. :dunno:


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

i can help you with this.

Z6 is a detail spray. spray on a 12" by 12" section and immediately wipe off. i use Z6 all the time and if you spray it on and wait 15 minutes you will have a king size pain in the neck.

i also use Zaino Clear Seal...a terrific product. follow the instructions on the bottle: spray your applicator once, hold the bottle 4" away from the section of the car you are working on and with light pressure spread the Clear Seal with a new (important) applicator. don't spray your applicator each time you move to a new section of your car...only once for the whole process. a little goes a long way so be stingy, but if you want to apply some more in a week then go for it! use it on window glass including windshield, chrome, headlights, taillights and mirrors.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

cloudyday said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I recently bought a new black BMW. I am a total noob when it comes to Zaino products, I bought their entire-product line but not sure if this is how to use it. Can someone assist me if this is right?
> 
> ...


http://www.zainostore.com/

First, go back to the Zaino site and read, read, read.

BASIC ZAINO APPLICATION TIPS

THREE SIMPLE STEPS to obtain a true Zaino show car finish
Step 1-STRIP THE OLD WAX

* *Wash the car, going top to bottom, with Dawn Ultra® liquid detergent.
* Thoroughly rinse the car with a pressurized hose and spray nozzle. Make sure all detergent soap is gone. Leave Dawn in the kitchen since you'll never use it again on your car.
* Dry completely using only clean, soft, absorbent towels.
*
Step 2-REMOVE CONTAMINANTS AND PREPARE THE SURFACE

* *Feel all paint surfaces. They should be glassy smooth. Contaminated rough areas are quickly minimized using Zaino Z-18 Claybar***8482; and a soap and water lubricant. Re-wash (not with Dawn) and dry the treated areas.*
* Look for hazy paint, swirl marks or fine scratches. Imperfections are reduced using Zaino's Z-PC Fusion***8482; paint cleaner and swirl remover.
* *Add a light coat of Z-AIO***8482; to all paint as the foundation and bonding agent. Remove with clean, soft towels.
*
Step 3-APPLY AND REMOVE ZAINO POLISH*
CHOOSE THE RIGHT ZAINO POLISH FOR YOUR VEHICLE'S PAINT
Z-2 PRO***8482; Show Car Polish is for paint with a clear coat finish-virtually all modern cars.
Z-3***8482; Show Car Polish is for paint without a clear coat-vintage cars, special aftermarket paint, etc.
Z-5 PRO***8482; Show Car Polish is just like Z-2, but helps hide swirls and micro scratches in dark color paint.

* Spray a little Z-6 Gloss Enhancer***8482; on your Zaino Polish Applicator. Apply Zaino polish to the paint. Use up/down motions on vertical surfaces, and front/rear (front to back of car) motions on horizontal.
* Allow the polish to dry and chemically bond on the entire car for at least fifteen minutes. To test for dry, wipe an area with a finger. Dry polish is slightly powdery and comes off with one stroke, revealing clear dry paint underneath. Low temperature or high humidity can increase drying time up to two to three hours. Remove the dried polish using high quality towels.
* When all polish is removed, spray a light coat of Z-6 Gloss Enhancer. Immediately buff dry.

**Important: Shake all products well before using. Use VERY sparingly-a little polish goes a long way. Keep applicator damp with Z-6 Gloss Enhancer.*

ZAINO ZFX ACCELERATED SHOW CAR FINISH IN A DAY! (For multi-coat applications)

Zaino Show Car Polish is designed to allow a layered application for those that choose to add layer upon layer of Zaino polishes. With each layer you apply, your car's paint looks better and feels smoother. Depth, gloss and clarity all increase with each coat.

Like all other polymer based polish and protection systems, Zaino Show Car Polish must cure before applying subsequent coats. The curing process allows the polymer chains to cross-link, building strength and durability. If the polymer strands have not cross-linked (cured), applying a fresh coat of polish will not achieve the optimum layered result. Consequently, creating a show car finish can be a long process of applying a layer, waiting, and applying another layer.

The Wait is Over!
Zaino ZFX***8482; Show Car Polish accelerator solves the wait problem. We worked for several years to engineer a molecular reaction that causes the polymers in Zaino Show Car Polish to set rapidly. Using ZFX***8482; with your choice of Z-2 PRO, Z-3 or Z-5 Show Car Polish, it is now possible to apply two or three coats of polish in a single day to create beautiful show car special effects. The result is nothing less than stunning.

ZFX***8482; saves you time and effort. It's no longer necessary to keep your car in the garage for a whole weekend just so you can apply two or three coats of polish. Using ZFX***8482;, you'll apply multiple coats in just a few hours.

Prior to using ZFX***8482; Enabled Show Car Polish
Before applying ZFX***8482; enabled Show Car Polish, wash, dry and inspect your car's finish. It should be very smooth. If the paint has a rough, bumpy feel, you have surface contamination which must be removed using our Z-18 ClayBar.

Prior to using Zaino Show Car Polish for the first time, we recommend using Dawn dishwashing liquid to wash your car. Dawn will dissolve wax and other sealants, and easily removes grease, tar and bug remains. Be sure to rinse your car very well after using Dawn. After your first application of Zaino Show Car Polish, use Z-7 Show Car Wash for regular washing.

Mixing ZFX***8482; with Show Car Polish
Each ZFX***8482; kit comes with a 2ml vial of accelerator mix and several 2 ounce mixing bottles. A single ZFX***8482; kit provides enough mix to accommodate up to 32 ounces of Zaino Show Car Polish.

Pour one to two ounces of Show Car Polish into a 2 ounce mixing bottle. For each ounce of polish, add 4 to 5 drops of ZFX***8482; (no more than 10 drops for two full ounces), screw the cap back on, and shake vigorously for 60 to 90 seconds.

While you get your towels and applicators ready, allow the ZFX***8482; enabled Zaino Show Car Polish to sit for five minutes so the ZFX***8482; can begin activating the polish. Give the applicator bottle a final shake for 10 seconds before using.

Applying ZFX***8482; Enabled Show Car Polish
Follow these easy steps:

1. Apply Zaino Show Car Polish enabled with ZFX***8482; with a 100%, made in the USA, cotton applicator. Use the polish sparingly. A small amount goes a long way, and you will be applying multiple coats.
2. Squirt a dime size dab of polish on your applicator and rub it into your paint using circular hand motions. Then, go over the same area using a straight back and forth motion on top panels and an up and down motion on side panels. Allow the polish to haze over (20 minutes is sufficient).
3. Buff off the Show Car Polish residue with a high quality, 100%, made in the USA, cotton detailing towel.
4. *After buffing, spray the car with a light mist of Z-6 Ultra Clean***8482; detailing spray. Z-6 will help buff away any remaining residue and enhances the brightness of the finish. Using Z-6, the next coat of Zaino Show Car Polish will apply even easier.
*
You're now ready to apply your next coat of Zaino Show Car Polish enabled with ZFX***8482;. There's no need to wait. Simply follow steps 1-4 above one more time. Use a fresh cotton buffing towel to remove each coat of ZFX***8482; enabled Show Car Polish.

Note: A*pply no more than three coats of Zaino Show Car Polish enabled with ZFX***8482; in a 24 hour period. For optimum results, use your ZFX***8482; enabled polish within 6 hours of mixing. Use a fresh cotton buffing towel for removal of each coat.*

Note: When you are finished polishing, wash the mixing bottle inside and out with a heavy concentration of liquid dishwashing detergent and thoroughly rinse. The ZFX***8482; mixing bottles cannot be reused if the polish remains in the bottle for more than 12 hours. After 12 hours, it is not possible to completely clean the mixing bottle. Throw the mixing bottle and any unused polish contents away after 12 hours.

dj


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is the proper way to apply it:

1. Wash your car with the z-7 soap provided to have a clean surface. 
2. Start claying the car with Z-18 Clay and use a mix of Z-7 and water as lubricant.
3. Re-wash the car with z-7 to insure all dried up water/soap is off the car. 
4. Dry the car with quality MF towels or a leaf-blower.
5. Polish and correct and swirls and scratches you may have with the appropriate tools. 
6. Use Z-AIO according to the instructions on the bottle. Be sure that the product is dry, it may take more than 15 minutes, maybe an hour!
7. Wipe off Z-AIO using Firm back and forth motions, be sure to frequently refold the towel, and be sure that all the product has been removed. (2 towels are good for this, use the first to get 80% off, and then the second to get the remaining 20% off.)
8. Apply Z-5 mixed with ZFX, remember the less the better when using z-5.
9. I let it cure for about 12 hrs (first coat) if its humid out, or wait until the wax dries.
10. Remove Z-5 with 2 MF Towels.
11. Spray Z-6 and immediately wipe off, do not allow to dry. (use new towel that is different from buffing off the other non z-6 products)
12. Apply z-2 with ZFX, remember the less the better.
13. I let it cure for about 12 hrs (second coat) if its humid out, or wait until the wax dries. Remove after it dries
14. Spray Z-6 and immediately wipe off, do not allow to dry. (use new towel that is different from buffing off the other non z-6 products)
Repeat steps 8-14 as many times as you like, about 2 applicatons of z-5, 2 of z-2 should be good for around 6 months of protection. 

15. Use Zaino Clear seal after it is all done.

Maintenance:
Use ONLY the z-7 wash that is included at the proper dilution rate.
Wash in back and forth motions, never use circles.
Dry the car properly
Apply z-6 to the car, spray and wipe.


----------



## cloudyday (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks djfitter!

csmeance you spelled it out nice and easy, BIG THANKS to you!!!


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

cloudyday said:


> Thanks djfitter!
> 
> csmeance you spelled it out nice and easy, BIG THANKS to you!!!


Get good Micro Fiber towels and lots of them. A detail towel is usually 18"X18" and I have 20 of them. They should always be changed often when detailing to avoid build up and washed separately. Just like the clay, if I drop a towel, I change to a new one. It only takes one bit of grit to scratch your car. 

dj


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

cloudyday said:


> Thanks djfitter!
> 
> csmeance you spelled it out nice and easy, BIG THANKS to you!!!


no problem! Your best bet is to always swap towels, I bought a 25 pack for 37 dollars from exceldetail.com, the towels are pretty big! As well his waffle weave towel for drying is amazing, and as well cheap as hell!!!!


----------

